# Books About German Shepherds



## Secretariat

Going to own a German Shepherd soon. Anyway, could anyone out there please recommend or suggest to me Good German Shepherds books?
Thanks In Advance.


----------



## cloudpump

Secretariat said:


> Going to own a German Shepherd soon. Anyway, could anyone out there please recommend or suggest to me Good German Shepherds books?
> Thanks In Advance.


Stories? Or breed information books? 

I like Maria Goodavage's books, and Cat Warrens book. But not sure what you are looking for. 
If you really want a read about the breed, look up Linda shaw


----------



## onyx'girl

THE book I would recommend is Linda Shaws. But it has sold out the first print so will hopefully go into a second print soon. 
Shawlein Fine Art & Purebred German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## Castlemaid

I'm on the wait list for a second edition copy.


----------



## LaurelCreek

I am sorry to hear that Linda Shaw's book is currently sold out. If anyone purchased multiple copies and has one to sell please send me a PM.

I had recently purchased a few older books that are quite good:

*The Total German Shepherd Dog *by Fred Lanting

*The German Shepherd Dog *by Brian H. Wootton

*The German Shepherd Dog, A Genetic History* by Malcolm B. Willis

Though the best source of information I've found so far are the people on this forum.


----------



## cloudpump

https://www.amazon.com/German-Shepherd-Dog-Word-Picture/dp/9993280054


----------



## TrainYourGSD.com

These are my favorites German Shepherd books:
1. Training Your German Shepherd Dog by Barrons
2. Your German Shepherd Puppy Month by Month
3. German Shepherd for Dummies
4. The German Shepherd Big Book by Amy Morford
5. German Shepherd Dog (Complete Pet Owner's Manual)

Hope these can help


----------



## WembleyDogsUK

That one is one of the most interesting stories I have read, should be good for your leisure time, I hope you will enjoy: War Dog: The no-man&apos;s land puppy who took to the skies By Damien Lewis | eBay


----------



## btapia

These books will definitely help me. Thanks!


----------



## kccochran

New to forum, new to GSD. Not new to dogs and dog training. Are these books still the best resource for bringing home a GSD puppy? Also, I'm trying to le my 16 y.o. son take the lead on training. I'm looking for a first time GSD puppy book.Amazon reviews are mixed so I am turning to this forum for help.


----------

